# Sweeeeet. aka My First Humidor.



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So, my girlfriend loves valentines day. The bad news (I call it that, although I do like to spoil her when I get a chance), I wind up spending a lot on dinner, a present, etc. The good news, she gets me a great present! She went to a local store, and got a basic humidor set, that came with a 2 finger leather cigar holder, and a sweet dual torch butane lighter. Complete surprise, but something I have wanted for months! It is a "lotus" set:










I'm seasoning it right now, gonna order one of those "humi-care" gel jars and a legitimate digital gauge (probably that blue circular one of the same company that will velcro into the "stock" location. It is a 100ct unit, which will suit my needs pretty well (1 a week smoker, usually). I love the lighter that came with it, when you pull back the slider (pictured above), these two doors swing open and the two flames shoot out. The cigar case is "mid grade" quality - not the cheap-o leather or finishing job, but not first tier by any means.

Anyway, I'm very pleased! It's like a toy that I can't really play with. :bounce:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice if your gf supports your cigar enjoyment then she must be a keeper


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the girlfriend is a keeper in my book. nice looking humi


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

That is a nice looking humi. You can put it on top of your Vinotemp in a few months.:bounce:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheers guys 

Question - apparently the guy at the store told her that with a lower end humidor, you shouldn't leave cigars in it for more than three months, because they will lose their flavor. He's full of it, right? Maybe he was assuming I would just be using the basic "sponge" humidifier and inaccurate gauge that came with it, and that the cigars would get over/under-humidified?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet looking Humi enjoy.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Question - apparently the guy at the store told her that with a lower end humidor, you shouldn't leave cigars in it for more than three months, because they will lose their flavor. He's full of it, right? Maybe he was assuming I would just be using the basic "sponge" humidifier and inaccurate gauge that came with it, and that the cigars would get over/under-humidified?


I started out over a year ago with a heck of a lot cheaper humidor than that and had no problems. It's all about maintaining constant humidity and if you do that I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Question - apparently the guy at the store told her that with a lower end humidor, you shouldn't leave cigars in it for more than three months, because they will lose their flavor. He's full of it, right? Maybe he was assuming I would just be using the basic "sponge" humidifier and inaccurate gauge that came with it, and that the cigars would get over/under-humidified?


Sounds to me like he was trying to make a larger sell instead of telling her the truth.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Question - apparently the guy at the store told her that with a lower end humidor, you shouldn't leave cigars in it for more than three months, because they will lose their flavor. He's full of it, right? Maybe he was assuming I would just be using the basic "sponge" humidifier and inaccurate gauge that came with it, and that the cigars would get over/under-humidified?


First things first. That is awesome! Congrats
Okay...ound:

I used something similar to this guy for 6 months in Afghanistan and then I moved over and used it for 6 months in Iraq. And I continue to use them when I go to this date.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

very nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very NIce HUmi and lighter, Thats a nice humi, not a low end one. You can keep your sticks in there as long as you want just keep it maintained


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice!

lucky guy


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice set, and a GF that supports your hobby. :tu


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!

I love Lotus lighters. Let us know how the humidor holds up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent, best of luck with it!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great gift, congrats!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I can now see what a slippery slope this is. Just ordered 3 samplers from cigars international - the "Boutique #2," Camacho, and Rocky Patel, in the "3 for $40" deal (5 cigars per batch). When checking out, the thought actually crossed my mind, "I need another humidor, so I can get more cigars." Scary!

And I'm going to stop at Georgetown Tobacco tonight and use my $25 gift certificate. 

Question about the humidor - I used the seasoning method of filling the humidifier (distilled water only, no activator), along with 2 shot glasses for 3 days. The plastic analog hygrometer is obviously off, but from the day before yesterday until last night it was reading about 80% - I pulled the shot glasses, and this morning it read maybe 78%. Does this sound relatively "stabilized" to you? I am just going to go ahead and assume that while the gauge is not calibrated, it is reasonably precise in its inaccuracy  I think I will start by throwing an LFD ligero and cameroon cabinet in there overnight see how they change overnight, sound like a plan?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For anyone keeping score, I salt tested my hygrometer overnight , and a reading of 78% is actually more or less 70%. I put in some cigars this morning, I'm going to check after lunch (to grab a smoke), and see how stable it is!


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

looking good


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice humidor. Lotus makes great lighters. I don't have any experience with their humidors yet but if their humidors are anything like the lighters in terms of quality I will be carrying them soon.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

pmp said:


> Nice humidor. Lotus makes great lighters. I don't have any experience with their humidors yet but if their humidors are anything like the lighters in terms of quality I will be carrying them soon.


Well, if you want some feedback, here it is:

Form

-Overall, a very attractive piece.
-There are a few tiny dots (2-3) where the stain missed a spot (for whatever reason), but this is barely noticable. You really have to look close, and be looking for imperfections.
-Finish looks great from 2 feet or so, if you hold it at the right angle and look close you can see a very slight rippling in the laquer. Again, you have to be close, and looking specifically for problems with the finish.

Function

-Humidity holds great, took 3 days to season with no "wiping down" with a wet sponge or anything. Just put in 2 shotglasses with the humidifier. Stays very consistent if you don't constantly open to fiddle with your smokes like I have been.
-Humidifier is your basic deal, but works great.
-Hygro is cheap, and off by 8%, but seems to be consistent.
-The handle on the front is great; it keeps you from smudging the finish.
-Great fit on the divider, and it has felt on the ends.
-Entire unit has I believe felt on the bottom.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on the nice box and lighter. I like your choice in sticks too. Keep on smoking but slap on some crampons. :music:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

darkninja67 said:


> Congrats on the nice box and lighter. I like your choice in sticks too. Keep on smoking but slap on some crampons. :music:


Ha, it just got cold again here too. My porch isn't too bad, screened windows with those glass slats that you can adjust and regulate the wind. I plan on having a selection after work today, just nothing too big!


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Ha, it just got cold again here too. My porch isn't too bad, screened windows with those glass slats that you can adjust and regulate the wind. I plan on having a selection after work today, just nothing too big!


Tell me about it. I managed to get one in Sunday afternoon in Germantown on my patio. Even then it was a might uncomfortable at times. Temperature wasn't bad. Last 2 days have been miserable with that wind and cold.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> For anyone keeping score, I salt tested my hygrometer overnight , and a reading of 78% is actually more or less 70%. I put in some cigars this morning, I'm going to check after lunch (to grab a smoke), and see how stable it is!


Hey Andrew,

Looks like a nice setup you've got there!

I noticed you mentioned 70% in the salt test comments. When salt testing the resulting humidity should be 75%. So if you're hygro reads 78% after salt testing then you're only +3%.

I would definitely still get a digital hygrometer as those dial ones can fluctuate a lot.

I'd also recommend beads over gel for humidification. The big benefit with the beads is that they are 2-way, where they will both absorb and release moisture to maintain the humidity level. There are a few places you can get the beads but Heartfelt is a good source - and he's a retailer on here as well.

Just my 2-cents!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> Looks like a nice setup you've got there!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I do certainly plan on getting a digital hygrometer, whenever I get the dough to order that and the Xikar scissor cutter at the same time. I did the salt test as you said, though - to 75% and read 83% - the 70% is the adjusted value that my humidor was at (approximately - it holds at 78% on the hygro). I actually put in heartfelt beads last night, in a container designed to do up to 540in^3 (this one is around half that), along with some new cigars. So I'll see how that works out. I think I filled them with too much water to begin with, so I let it sit on a cloth for 2 hours.

I'm thinking of doing the salt test again (Yes, I am obsessive, heh.) because the hygro has had a little more time to "stabilize" it's function. It appears to operate through the changing shape of a curled up bit of cardboard. :???:

When I have the original hygrometer and humidifier left over, I might as well build a tupperdor or small coolerdor!

I should take a new picture, as there have been some changes in the last week.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Been smoking alot of those La Flor's lately, great gal you got there, she got a sister?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Shervin said:


> Been smoking alot of those La Flor's lately, great gal you got there, she got a sister?


Haha no, just about a dozen cousins. And one double cousin. That sounds weird, but trust me, it's not what it sounds like, even though they are Virginians. :lol:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are some pics of the 75% full humidor 




























Had one of the Tatuaje Havanas last night, it was great!


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

looks like you have plenty of variety of smokes to try there, Enjoy


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

grab ahold of something, this one is about to fall downt he slope - hard!


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice girlfriend, cograts on the accessories and happy valentine's day!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> grab ahold of something, this one is about to fall downt he slope - hard!


I dunno I think I'll be able to keep it under control.

For at least a week.

:lol:


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Andrew nice collection. I was wondering if you've tried that 5 Vegas cask strength and if so what your thoughts about it was?:smoke:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Not yet - it does look enticing though, and smells nice. I will post when I have it! It seems like they're really pusing it in the CI samplers, which I guess could be good or bad.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

So what you got in there now?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Welllllllll, as long as you're askin... 


















(Unbanded on the right is a gran cojonu)









(Unbandeds on the right are a LFD Cameroon Cabinet, and an LFD Maduro Cabinet (which I am hugely psyched about))
Anyone notice sumthin amiss with these two decades? The "real" one is from njschloss, and the other is from a CI sampler. Notice the CI one has a smaller lablel, which is less yellow, and the wrapper is not as dark. It also had a "edicion especial" label at the foot which I removed. What gives? Should I write an angry email to CI to try and get free smokes? :lol:


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

nice humidor. looking at the pictures i can almost smell the ceder.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

CI has a great repuatation so I t think It just might be a band change.

BTW, just go get a cooler. Dont fight it any longer. But Keep the Humi out displayed, don't want your lady to get up set.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

docruger said:


> nice humidor. looking at the pictures i can almost smell the ceder.


Thanks! Some mornings I crack it open to check the humidity, and smell the cedary/chocolatey/raisiny goodness. Perfect way to start the day! If the fan isn't on (room fan, not humi fan), it fills the room with the great cedar smell.



zitro_joe said:


> CI has a great repuatation so I t think It just might be a band change.
> 
> BTW, just go get a cooler. Dont fight it any longer. But Keep the Humi out displayed, don't want your lady to get up set.


Yeah I doubt it is a counterfeit, just kind of weird. I love this humi, though, I figure if I get a cooler I'll keep the smokes I like to look at in here.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, this is bad news.

I just made a list of the 3 boxes I would buy to start filling a small cooler.

Edit - And I just ordered one of them. :shock:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Sweeeeet. aka My First Humidor.*



Jack Straw said:


> Man, this is bad news.
> 
> I just made a list of the 3 boxes I would buy to start filling a small cooler.
> 
> Edit - And I just ordered one of them. :shock:


ha, youre done


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

What she look like now?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hah! Well, this humidor is here while my cooler lives in Brooklyn. It isn't as bursting as it used to be, but there's a few gems in there.  I'll take a picture later.


----------

